# Help with My Next Lens



## This is the Edge (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought a 7D for my wife to replace the Rebel that broke (I got a great deal from Canon's loyalty program). We have the old kit 18-55mm but my wife wasn't impressed by the IQ. I got her the 70-200mm 2.8L II for Xmas and she is blown away by it. I also got a great deal on the 17-40mm f4L which she likes as well. We rented the 24-70mm 2.8L several times and she loved that. 

She mainly takes pictures when we travel and of our daughter who models. We had been paying to update her portfolio and figured we could do it ourselves. I would say she is very happy with the 70-200mm for taking pictures of her. Even handheld in low light it is a 10 out of 10. We use a tripod (gitzo/acratech) or flash as required.

It would be nice to have another fast lens. So should we do a 50mm prime or the 24-70mm. Any other suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## bvukich (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you considered the EF-S 17-55/2.8 ?


----------



## acoll123 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also have a 7D and the 70-200 2.8 L II and think it is great for portraits but is kind of tight on the 7D. If you got the 24-70 you would have a lot more versatility for wider modeling shots and a good (if not the best) walk-around lens for a crop sensor camera. I have heard the 50 1.8 is pretty good and only $100 USD or so - maybe you could get both. If you have been on this forum for a while you would know that there are always rumors about a new 24-70 and it seems like there may be some eminent announcements about cameras and possibly lenses. It might be worthwhile to wait a few weeks or even longer. You might also kill two birds with one stone and get to the spring rebates . . . 
I use an 85 1.2L for portraits which is my favorite lens. Fantastic IQ and unparalleled bokeh when it is wide open. I imagine the 50 1.2 or even the 1.4 would be comparable but I would read the reviews first - it seems like someone has issues with all of the 50s . . .


----------



## twm (Feb 4, 2011)

Consider the 50mm f 1.4. Good value, fast. Will work nicely on the 7d for a portrait lens. I love mine and use it way more than my 70-200 on my 40d.

For a travel lens I use the 15-85. It is excellent for this purpose. Not super fast, but the stabilization helps. The size is compact and the focal length range is great for this purpose. Take a look at thedigitalpicture.com for reviews of each.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2011)

If money is a consideration, the Canon 50 f/1.4 or Sigma 50 f/1.4 are great choices.

If your budget is higher, the 35 f/1.4L is where I'd go. I think 50 is a bit tight on a crop body in a lot of cases.


----------



## Flake (Feb 4, 2011)

From the lenses you've been buying & the tripod, it would suggest money isn't too much of an issue!

My suggestions for a standard zoom are:
17 - 55mm f/2.8 IS 
15 - 85mm f/3.5 - 5.6 IS
17 - 40mm f/4 L

I would not reccommend the 24 - 70mm f/2.8 L nor the 24 - 105mm f/4 IS L because you say that your wife wants it for travel shots and 24mm on a crop body just isn't wide enough (equivalent to 38.5mm on FF).

I'd also reccommend you look at the 10 - 22mm Canon & the Sigma 10 - 20mm ultra wide angle lenses.

For 50mm I couldn't reccomment the Sigma 50mm as it suffers focus shift on stopping down so many reports of out of focus images when focus lock has been confirmed. Stick with the Canon f/1.4 and it'll retain most of its value too.

You might also consider the Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro (not the L one unless you have money to burn) which will give you a nice portrait lens and close up ability the other lenses just don't have.


----------



## logaandm (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the 7D and my favorite lenses are:

Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 non-VC, I have a good copy.
Tokina 50-135mm f2.8. A very nice lens but no IS and hard to find.
Tamron 60mm f2.0 macro - very nice bokeh and I have heard some complain of AF problems.
Tokina 11-16mm f2.8
Sigma 30mm f1.4.
Tamron 18-270VC - best super zoom I have used.

I owed the Canon 17-55mm IS. A very nice lens but the Tamy is so small and just as sharp. The Canon 10-22 is a nice lens but the Tokina is just as sharp and 1 stop faster.

FWIW I also own a 5D MrkII and many L lenses. The above all compare very well to these much more expensive lenses. Yes the L's have the edge, but not by much and they aren't really designed with APS sensors in mind so they are much larger and heavier.

Check out www.thedigitalpicture.com for comparisons between lenses.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 5, 2011)

Hm, I would probably sell the 17-40 and get an EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM. Probably the best EF-S lens out there, very universal, L quality (IQ that is, it's not sealed), nicely complements the 70-200.


----------



## RuneL (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't see the point in getting EF-S lenses when the budget is what it is. 
Second, EF-S are pointless, can't be used on either 1D or 5D so buying expensive ones :S :S :S

The 24-70 isn't wide enough on a crop, I agree.
I'd get rid of the 17-40 though and get a 16-35 2.8 instead. 

The 50 1.2 is amazing for portraits, the 85 1.2 too but probably too long on a 1.6.


----------



## Cropper (Feb 5, 2011)

I also use the 7D. 
As far as zooms go IÂ´m currently using the EF-S 10-22, the EF 24-105L and the EF 70-200 f4 IS. This pretty much covers the range I need, especially since I mostly shoot outdoors.
I'm still waiting for the 100-400 replacement though. So come on Canon this one is taking forever...

As far as primes go probably a fast 35 or 50 seems more apropriate considering the 1.6 crop factor. ThatÂ´s the only thing thatÂ´s been holding me off buying the fantastic EF 85L 1.2. 

On a tight budget and if I had to consider only one lens I would have probably gone with the EF-S 15-85. Seems the most apropriate standard zoom range for the APS-C sensor. I only wish Canon would make an EF f4 L version of this lens. I would be all over it.


----------



## This is the Edge (Feb 7, 2011)

First, thanks for everyone's feedback. Since I spent most of this year's budget on the camera, several lenses, flash and tripod/head I think I'm going to wait until there is 24-70mm 2.8L with IS. If it doesn't come out by Xmas, I might buy the current version. While a 50mm 1.2L or the 85mm 1.2L might be nice, it is a pretty pricey investment on something we might use a small percentage of the time. After renting the 24-70 several times, I think that is the way to eventually go. She really like it despite being so heavy.

Here is another though, I could get her a 5D MK1 for around $1K and then our 17-40mm becames a wide angle lens. I will then have a backup pretty close to the price of the 10-20mm. If the MK3 comes out, the MK1 might be $800 or less perhaps. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

This is the Edge said:


> I think I'm going to wait until there is 24-70mm 2.8L with IS. If it doesn't come out by Xmas, I might buy the current version.



Based on the past historical predictions of this lens, I am sure it will be available by Xmas. Probably Xmas 2013, but if not, certainly by Xmas 2015.


----------

